
India’s elephant-friendly tea garden - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20191003-indias-elephant-friendly-tea-garden
======
rpmisms
This problem seems compatible with a permaculture approach: Shape your land
and crops to form a synergy with the environment and local flora and fauna.

I have no clue on how to keep elephants out, though. Chicken wire?

~~~
GrayShade
I doubt chicken wire would work:

> Elephants learn by trial and error what sorts of materials do and do not
> shock them in their efforts to break through electric fences — and in at
> least one recorded instance (described in Lawrence Anthony’s The Elephant
> Whisperer [2009]), followed the buzzing of the fence all the way around to
> its origin, the generator, which, having been stomped to smithereens,
> allowed them to untwine the fence and go their merry way.

[https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/do-elephants-
hav...](https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/do-elephants-have-souls)

------
yial
This is very fascinating. An interesting approach to some of the problems that
elephants can create.

Another interesting project(though in Sri
Lanka):[https://mrelliepooh.com/](https://mrelliepooh.com/)

Also - black tea from Assam is fantastic. However, last time I was in India I
was frequently ruining it in the mornings by adding salt to it, or other items
to try to replenish lost electrolytes.

~~~
equalunique
Himalayan butter coffee is a salty recipie. Give it a try, and you might enjoy
it.

~~~
kranner
Do you have a link for the recipe? The first page of Google results doesn't
show anything called exactly that.

It is also confusing because coffee is not a traditional drink in the
Himalayan regions I'm familiar with. You didn't mean Butter Tea[1], did you?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butter_tea](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butter_tea)

~~~
equalunique
I totally meant Butter Tea. My bad. My first foray into buttered drinks was
via Bulletproof Coffee, which was inspired by Butter Tea[1]. My typo was the
result of confusing the two.

>As it turns out, the idea of mixing something fatty into a hot beverage to
start off a hard day’s work is not so new. In fact, the inspiration for
Bulletproof Coffee came to Asprey during a 2005 trip to the Himalayas. In
Tibet, yak butter tea is often called the national drink, with some
individuals consuming up to 60 cups per day.

[1] [http://contemporaryfoodlab.com/hungry-
world/2015/08/before-t...](http://contemporaryfoodlab.com/hungry-
world/2015/08/before-there-was-bulletproof-coffee-there-was-yak-butter-tea/)

~~~
yellowapple
> with some individuals consuming up to 60 cups per day.

My arteries hurt just from reading this.

And I say this as someone who's eating a block of Dubliner cheese for lunch at
this very moment.

